# Halo junk



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Nora's are the nicest I have seen. They are tapered so the trim around the edge is very low profile, no thick lip where it touches the wall. They install easily, no bulge on the back that needs to fit into the box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This has a big bulge in the back. The worst thing is the flimsy clips that are supposed to snap into a big, ugly ring that’s screwed to the box. First and last time I use these.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I will have to research Nora. Are they endorsed by a football player, Hack?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The series is Nora NLOPAC-R6509. Super easy installation.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I c. ...


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

The Nora needs a seperate strap for mtg on a 3-0 mud ring or snap-in ceiling box. It also needs to have the holes in the back pugged up if it is being mounted outside on a soffit or it will fill with bugs. Other than that we use a LOT of them and have not had any problems.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tmessner said:


> The Nora needs a seperate strap for mtg on a 3-0 mud ring or snap-in ceiling box. It also needs to have the holes in the back pugged up if it is being mounted outside on a soffit or it will fill with bugs. Other than that we use a LOT of them and have not had any problems.


Im drawing a blank, what's a snap-in ceiling box?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Im drawing a blank, what's a snap-in ceiling box?


I dunno but, after goofing around with this Halo fixture, I am highly suspicious of anything that “snaps in”.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree, the Halos are junk. I hate installing them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> I agree, the Halos are junk. I hate installing them.


These ones go up easily and don’t look half bad once they’re up.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Have you had the pleasure of someone handing you an IKEA fixture yet?


Tim


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> These ones go up easily and don’t look half bad once they’re up.


Yes, but they redesigned them. They used to be just as bad as the one you posted.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Im drawing a blank, what's a snap-in ceiling box?


https://www.borderstates.com/UserFiles/MdmContent/documents/3080-9 Thomas and Betts.pdf
We used to use the 3080-9. We now use this one without a problem: 
Allied Moulded PC244OW Fixture Support Box


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> Have you had the pleasure of someone handing you an IKEA fixture yet?
> 
> 
> Tim


I just hung twelve Ikea pendants, no problem. The worst are Desperation Hardware (overpriced, designer junk).


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't found a surface mount one yet that I liked, mainly because there never seems to be enough room in the box for the drivers. That's not to say there isn't something else out there now that's improved.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't found a surface mount one yet that I liked, mainly because there never seems to be enough room in the box for the drivers. That's not to say there isn't something else out there now that's improved.


Look at the Nora’s that I mentioned earlier. They are completely flat, no driver sticks into the box.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to find someone who carries those. Not a lot of Nora around here. I like the idea, just hasn't been well executed in the past.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I'll have to find someone who carries those. Not a lot of Nora around here. I like the idea, just hasn't been well executed in the past.


 Amazon.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> I just hung twelve Ikea pendants, no problem. The worst are Desperation Hardware (overpriced, designer junk).


I hung three ikea pendants last Thursday. All three went up and were level In about 10 minutes.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have also used this in the past with good results: https://www.rplighting.com/rpl_product/8556/


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

99cents said:


> If you’re looking for a poorly designed, time consuming piece of garbage to mount on an octagon box, look no further!


I usually see these installed in outdoor aluminum patios. Not so much inside homes.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> These ones go up easily and don’t look half bad once they’re up.


I've put up several of those. There priced well and they look great. Go up super fast. 

We've also had to replace some that were barely over a year or two old.


----------

